# ID help please



## cloud18 (Sep 7, 2009)

I got this plant from a friend but the both of us do not know its name...please help thanks


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I would say Pogostemon stellatus 'Octopus'


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree.
The Pogostemon stellatus 'Octopus', collected in Laos, is IDed by Christel Kasselmann as a species new to the hobby: 
*Pogostemon quadrifolius* (Bentham) Kuntze. 
Article in the German journal DATZ:
Kasselmann, C. (2013): Pogostemon quadrifolius. Ein neuer Wasserstern aus Laos. - DATZ 05/2013: 54-59.


----------

